# 13w6d scan!-MORE PICS-GENDER SCAN IN 5 DAYS!



## xZoeyx

Here's a couple of pics. Looks different to my sons scan but I don't think this means it's a girl!

I can't really tell! And have no particular guess myself so hoping there's an expert or 2 on here!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4577.jpg
File size: 53.2 KB
Views: 32


----------



## xZoeyx

No guesses? :nope:


----------



## pinkpassion

I'd say girl on yours , nice and long and flat!!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

I'd say girl too &#128077;&#127995;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Only seeing 1 image.... Slightly leaning :pink:

Congrats!


----------



## xZoeyx

BUMP - Scan in 5 days! 

Must be more people that can guess?! It won't let me upload a second image &#55357;&#56873;


----------



## xZoeyx

More pics!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4571.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 12









IMG_4572.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Emma louise91

Girly nub &#128522;


----------



## Bevziibubble

Still thinking girly :pink:


----------



## xZoeyx

It's a GIRL!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## xxxemmaxxx

Congrats!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats! Was just going to lean girl! :)


----------



## Foreign Chick

Congratulations on Team PINK!

Thank you for the update :flower:


----------

